# Notwendigkeit von Schutzleiter bei trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen



## Mecha2312 (12 März 2019)

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde,

ich wurde gerade auf eine Frage aufmerksam gemacht, die mir ein wenig Kopfschmerzen bereitet:

Ist es theoretisch, nach Norm (MRL, IEC 60204-1) erlaubt, ein Maschinenteil nicht in das Schutzleitersystem einzubinden, dass:

- ein berührbares leitfähiges Teil darstellt
- Antriebe und Leitungen trägt, die im Betrieb gefährliche Spannungen führen
- Sensoren und Signalleitungen trägt, die von einem SELV/PELV-Netzteil gespeist werden und keine gefährlichen Berührungsspannungen führen können
- von einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung umgeben ist, die das berühren des Maschinenteils im Betrieb verhindert und das nicht leitend mit dem Teil verbunden ist
- mit einem Zutrittsschutz versehen ist, der im Zutrittsfall nach PL c..d..e.. die gefährlichen Spannungen sicher abschaltet


Wisst ihr, worauf ich hinaus will?
Gibt es dazu schon Threads?

Man könnte argumentieren, durch die trennende Schutzeinrichtung und Zutrittsschutz ist es nicht möglich, dass gefährliche Spannungen berührbar werden. 
Quasi wie Schutzklasse II.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 März 2019)

Ich würde sagen nein, nur weil Du (bildlich gesprochen) den Stecker ziehst sind nicht alle Komponenten automatisch spannungsfrei. Bei FUs z.B. können die enthaltenen Kondensatoren noch eine gefährlich hohe Spannung enthalten und diese Spannung wird meine ich über den Schutzleiter abgeführt.


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2019)

Hallo,

laut EN60204-1 8.2.1 ist es notwendig, Maschinenkörper mit
dem Schutzleiter zu verbinden. Ausnahme bei Schutzklasse II
oder Schutztrennung.
Ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät der Schutztür ist nicht zum Freischalten
vorgesehen.
Wo ist denn das Problem, einen PE zu verlegen?


----------



## Plan_B (12 März 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Bei FUs z.B. können die enthaltenen Kondensatoren noch eine gefährlich hohe Spannung enthalten und diese Spannung wird meine ich über den Schutzleiter abgeführt.



Wohl eher über einen Entladewiderstand parallel zum Kondensator. Bei dieser Form der Gefährdung hilft der SL IMHO wenig, weil das Potential nach dem "Stecker ziehen" in der Luft hängt. Gegen den Schutzleiter kann da nix abgeführt werden weil kein Stromkreis mehr existiert. Der SL wäre nur ein "Bein".

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Frage auch nicht. Das Metallteil kann ja nicht in der Luft hängen. Entweder es ist mit geerdeten Teilen leitend verschraubt oder es sollte im Potentialausgleich (vulgo: Schutzleiter) explizit mit eingebunden werden.


----------



## Mecha2312 (13 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

danke für Eure Antworten, Einschätzungen. 
Vielleicht noch zur Erläuterung: Ich habe nicht vor, den PE wegzulassen o.ä.. Es gab eine Behauptung, und ich grüble, wieso diese falsch ist. 
Weil es mein gesunder Menschenverstand und mein technisches Verständnis für falsch halten.



Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut EN60204-1 8.2.1 ist es notwendig, Maschinenkörper mit
> dem Schutzleiter zu verbinden. Ausnahme bei Schutzklasse II
> ...



Es gibt keins. Sonst hätte ich das erläuternd erwähnt 

Du hast recht, das SSG der Tür ist nicht zum Freischalten vorgesehen, und wird auch so nicht verwendet. Das habe ich falsch formuliert.
Es gibt die überwachte Zuhaltung, diese wird über sichere Eingänge ausgewertet, sicher verarbeitet und schaltet nach gefordertem PL über Schütze die Spannung ab.


----------

